

Fast Two Way Sync with Unison, Lsyncd and Autossh - yarapavan
http://www.cerebralmastication.com/2011/04/fast-two-way-sync-in-ubuntu/

======
ksdsh
I tried Unison before and gave it up. Not because it is not a great software.
But because two way sync itself is very dangerous in my eyes. If I made some
stupid mistakes in one side, my all data gone.

~~~
Vivtek
I've been considering treating each directory as a separate version control
target, so that the archive server would never lose anything. I have the same
qualms - although so far, Unison has worked perfectly for me, even in cases
where in retrospect that surprised me.

------
bravura
Can Unison intelligently control bandwidth allocation?

One of the reasons I use dropbox, even though I'm a hacker, is because Dropbox
seems to sense my internet usage, and throttle its bandwidth appropriately.

Until unison (or some other solution) can work seamlessly in the background,
when I'm working online, I prefer Dropbox.

------
Vivtek
Unison rocks. I've been using it for a couple of months now to move back and
forth from a Windows desktop to a Windows laptop through an archive on a
central Fedora file server, and it just ... works.

It doesn't handle mailboxes all that well, I have to admit (but then, neither
do I; my mailboxes tend to grow towards infinity).

~~~
simcop2387
I can definitely see it not working well for mbox, but maildir it ought to
work fine since every message is a separate file. But even then I do all my
mail through imap anyway since it's a much nicer interface for keeping that
all the same everywhere for email.

------
cornell532
This seems way more complicated than the options the author offers in the
first 80% of the article. If you consider your time valuable, just use those
services.

~~~
crcastle
It is a bit complicated, but I think the author's writing style may make it
sound more complicated than it is. Yes, it'll take a little time upfront to
get it going, but this, to me, seems like a solution that would require very
little monitoring/tweaking/maintenance after it's been setup.

~~~
simcop2387
Yes I use a similar one using unison on my laptop myself. Once setup the only
time I ever have to do anything special is when there's a conflict since it
won't destroy a file that I've altered on both sides before a sync has
happened. This happens rarely (usually to a configuration file for some
software I've put in the directory for syncing) and is the behavior that I
want, e.g. don't destroy local changes automatically let me decide what to do
about it so that there's no unintentional data loss. And while there is a
conflict it will continue to happily sync everything else happily ignoring the
conflicts.

Edit: I should also say that I'm not using lsyncd or anything like that to
manage it, just cron on the laptop. I initiate it one way at a regular time.
Though using lsycnd does sound interesting. I also didn't use autossh and
instead opted for OpenVPN since I knew I was going to want the other benefits
of having a VPN at the time (being able to tunnel traffic easily for the most
part)

------
epall
For ultra-fast one-way sync, I built Dripbox:
<https://github.com/epall/dripbox>

